# 300 on bluray



## jpos832 (Aug 13, 2007)

anybody have 300 on bluray? is your video kinda fuzzy, or grainy? its not the tv or the player.. just when i watch this flick..


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

It's supposed to look like that, even in Hi-Def. I read that everyone sees it like that no matter what format they are playing it on, apparently it's part of that 'style'.


----------



## John in Georgia (Sep 24, 2006)

My brother just got a new HD set and chose "300" to use to check the TV with his HD-DVD player. After a couple of minutes I said, "Don't you have a movie with sunlit scenes that are not so processed?" IMO this is not a good movie to judge overall video quality.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Guess I'm glad I got it on DVD...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No thanks -- I don't have two HD tvs to watch bad video. :nono:


----------

